# ???



## JGUIS (Aug 3, 2006)

Whadda?  Piece of an old phone?  Black bakelite, 2 1/4" long, 3/4" on end with lip, 1" threaded end.


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there a hole on the smaller end for a wire?  -if it's part of a phone?    It does look like the ear piece.  Doesnt seem quite big enough though....? [8|]  Also reminds me of a game piece.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 3, 2006)

It's hollow like a tube, open at both ends.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 3, 2006)

Instrument mouth??  Got me.                   Madpaddla


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 3, 2006)

Maybe the phone idea is on the right track but it's the knob for the crank. Maybe phonograph or sewing machine or other?


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2006)

Well it certainly is made out of the right "material" to be off an old phone....have a look here, and maybe you can make a decision.... 

http://www.oldphoneman.com/OldAntiqueTelephonesForSale.htm


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 3, 2006)

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=candlestick+phone&spell=1
 i think it is the mouthpiece for a candlestick phone.


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2006)

Maybe somebody here has an antique wall phone or candle stick phone?  Is 2 1/4"  the right length for ear or mouth piece?  [8|]


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 3, 2006)

send your photo to the web page towhead provided. im sure if it is a phone piece it could be identified by them!


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll try it and post back.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 3, 2006)

Here is part of a phone I dug last week up at the old farm dump, this one says property of The American Bell Telephone Co.This part measures 5" X 3" The ink is for scale! [] Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 3, 2006)

Elec. connectors...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 3, 2006)

Property of Ma Bel l[sm=lol.gif] Kinda looks like the crank you got there.... Taz


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 3, 2006)

MAN, that looks really close!  I wrote the phone guy, still waiting for a response.  I'll bet that's what it is.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 4, 2006)

Phone guy says it looks like the mouthpiece to an old Turkish pipe.  Granted, there was alot of smoking going on during prohibition, but I couldn't find anything that direction either.  It's a mystery for now.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's some better pics


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 4, 2006)

another


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 4, 2006)

another


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 4, 2006)

last one


----------



## towhead (Aug 4, 2006)

Yup.... looking at the new angles, it does look like some kind of mouthpiece....  [8|]


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 4, 2006)

i still thinkit a phone piece, but could it be the body to a game call??like a duck or goose call??


----------



## capsoda (Aug 4, 2006)

Man don't put it in your mouth......[&:] Could be part of something a doctor would poke in an unmentionable place.

 Or it could be a phone part, Turkish pipe part or duck call part.

 OOOORRRR, maybe a piece of a telephone or landing tower operators headset.

 I'll try and think up some other things to really confuse you later...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## welddigger (Aug 4, 2006)

From what I see it's backwards to be an old phone mouth piece. The threads should be on the smaller end for the wires from the phone. The larger end should be the end you talk into. By looking at it, seems kinda diffacult to talk into that small end. Now as far as the turkish pipe, well I think there more like small tubes or almost like a mouyh piece on an oboe but with out the reed. I'll have to fire mine up and take a good long stare at it.[8|][&:][8D]


----------



## welddigger (Aug 4, 2006)

Looking at it again, if it was made of metal of some kind I would say it's the end to a water hose.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 5, 2006)

We are sorry, but we can't figure out why this keeps happening!!!!




 You are seeing this message because of one of the following reasons: 
 [ol][*]Your session timed out.
 [*]The server was restarted before you made a HTTP POST (posting a message, registering an account, login, etc.) [/ol]
*Problem #1:*

 [blockquote]
 You probably spent too much time and your session timed out. This is, however, rarely the cause of the problem because we implemented a session keep-alive mechanism to prevent this issue from happening. However, the server itself could have experienced some problems that prevented this mechanism to work as it should, and therefore we cannot completely rule out the possibility of this either. 
 You need to make sure your browser has cookies enabled. See below for instructions: 
 Netscape Communicator 4+: 
 [ul][*]Select "Edit" from the browser Menu bar
 [*]Select "Preferences"
 [*]Double click on "Advanced"
 [*]Verify that "Accept only cookies that get sent back to the originating server" is selected
 [*]Select the "OK" button [/ul]
 Microsoft Internet Explorer 4+: 
 [ul][*]Select "View" from the browser Menu bar
 [*]Select "Internet Options"
 [*]Select "Security" tab
 [*]Select "Custom (for expert users)" security level and select the "Settings" button
 [*]Locate "Cookies" and verify that "Allow per-session cookies (not stored)" is enabled
 [*]Select the "OK" button on the "Security" window
 [*]Select the "OK" button on the "Internet Options" window [/ul]
 If you already have cookies enabled and still experienced the problem, see problem #2 below for other possible causes.[/blockquote]
*Problem #2:*

 [blockquote]
 Your server experienced problems and was forced to restart. Restarting a server will erase all session data and our protective mechansim had no choice but to drop your HTTP POST because we had no way to identify you without valid session data. 
 Many forum administrators host their forums on shared servers, on which could have more than 200 sites hosted together. Sometimes the server has to be restarted because some badly written programs on other sites may drain the CPU/RAM and cause the IIS to restart itself. This is unfortunately an inevitable situation that many site administrators and its users have to face from time to time.[/blockquote]
 Technical Information 
 [ul][*]For more information, please contact forum admin.
 [*]For forum software inquiry, please contact info@aspplayground.net or visit ASPPlayground.NET.
 [*]10 minutes typing for this, I give up![/ul]


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## towhead (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh !!  For Sure....how 'bout the end of a fire extinguisher hose??!!


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 7, 2006)

I could see that, but I think most of them were clamped on.  I'm looking into doctors instruments now, like the ear lookin inside thingy.[&:]


----------



## towhead (Aug 7, 2006)

Yup, and most of the nozzles for fire extinguishers were made of metal-brass mostly....


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 8, 2006)

looks like a duck call with the rubber missing in the middle? but the end of it makes me thing something screwed onto it who knows,matt


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe part of a set of opera glasses.[8|]


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## towhead (Oct 11, 2006)

Look 3/4 ways down the page....on the right, looks like the pull part for the old pull-chain toilet

http://www.vintageplumbing.com/generic3.html


----------

